
Ask HN: What things did you sell/hustle as a kid? - Huhty
Kid = before 18. Can be door-to-door, or a stand, whatever.
======
amingilani
Condoms. I was 11 and we were just hitting puberty when I decided to walk into
a pharmacy at a whim and buy condoms. My lunch money at the time was 30 PKR
(.30 USD) a day. And a quick trip to the pharmacy and an awkward conversation
with a guy there told me a 3 pack of cheapest condoms was 5 PKR (0.05 USD)

Long story short, I sold condoms at 15 PKR a piece, made a profit of 40 PKR
(20x cost). No one else was brave enough to buy a pack at the pharmacy so I
enjoyed my position for the next two years.

------
n2dasun
Candy, in middle school. I'd go to a convenience store before school and buy a
bag of hard fruit flavored candies with soft centers for a little over a
dollar, and I'd sell them at a quarter for a handful. I always made them pick
their own handfuls, because my hands are huge.

------
mapster
I remember physical altercations over which part of town I could operate my
weed pulling service. I was 11. It was NJ. I made some enemies over $50.

------
bbcbasic
I tried to sell drinks to workmen on a nearby building site. Problem is they
never had change on them to buy. But some drivers did buy, but only made a
pound or sold before I stopped this going concern

------
t3hSpork
I tried selling bricks door to door :P

